# What do you recommend to avoid butt soreness?



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to ask you a question about butt soreness. I hadn't have problem with it before but in the last couple of weeks I feel the pain is getting worse and it's bothering me. I raised the saddle a few weeks ago because I learned it's not on the proper position since my knees bended when I stood on the paddle. It may have something to with it but if not can you give me advice what I should do to avoid butt soreness. I read a few things online about it but I'm wondering what your suggestions are. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2018)

Decent cycling attite, a saddle that works for you and acclimatisation - more time in the saddle.
Saddles should be firm not padded and shorts also light/ thinnish in padding.
You should sit in your ‘sit bones’.

The caveat being that butt-soreness manifests itself in many ways....

What saddle? What kind of bike? What are you wearing? How far, how often?


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jul 2018)

Saddle height won't have much effect on bum soreness, if that's what's worrying you. More likely to be your saddle doesn't suit you either due to shape or its not supporting your sit bones correctly.
Padded shorts may help. I should try to find a good cycle shop and see what different saddles they offer.
You don't say if you're male or female.


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Decent cycling attite, a saddle that works for you and acclimatisation - more time in the saddle.
> Saddles should be firm not padded and shorts also light/ thinnish in padding.
> You should sit in your ‘sit bones’.
> 
> ...


I started ride a bike like few month ago and I ride 3 times per 30 kms each a week on MTB (2 hours ride every time). I have a cheap Houser ... I wear shorts.


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Saddle height won't have much effect on bum soreness, if that's what's worrying you. More likely to be your saddle doesn't suit you either due to shape or its not supporting your sit bones correctly.
> Padded shorts may help. I should try to find a good cycle shop and see what different saddles they offer.
> You don't say if you're male or female.


Thanks. I'm male btw.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2018)

Jani said:


> I started ride a bike like few month ago and I ride 3 times per 30 kms each a week on MTB (2 hours ride every time). I have a cheap Houser ... I wear shorts.


Sorry, what’s a cheap houser? Shorts... regular or cycle specific? How is the saddle, male/women soecific, gel/padded etc? Where soecifically does it hurt?


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2018)

More cycling. Simple.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2018)

As fab foodie says, i depends on a lot of things. Good cycling shorts are a must. More time in the saddle is another.

The most important things are the saddle. The type of saddle ? How hard or soft is it ? Did you get a saddle fit? Softer is not better. There are a few LBS where you can try out a saddle first to see if it is the right one for you and they will make sure it is the right size to atart with.

Saddles are a very personal choice. What suits one person will feel horrible to another. I finally found relief when i bought a Brooks saddle. People love them or hate them. They are very much like Marmite.

I am afraid it may take some time to find the right one for you. My advice would be to find an LBS that will lt you try before you buy.

Good luck.


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sorry, what’s a cheap houser? Shorts... regular or cycle specific? How is the saddle, women soecific, gel/padded etc? Where soecifically does it hurt?



Bike cost like 100 £. I wear regular shorts not cycle specific. I don't know much about the saddle I guess it's the most casual one you can get. My butt hurts and it's really bothering during ride. Even sometimes when I just sit .


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2018)

Jani said:


> Bike cost like 100 £. I wear regular shorts not cycle specific. I don't know much about the saddle I guess it's the most casual one you can get. My butt hurts and it's really bothering during ride. Even sometimes when I just sit .




First thng you should do i buy padded cycling shorts, and don't wear anything underneath them


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> As fab foodie says, i depends on a lot of things. Good cycling shorts are a must. More time in the saddle is another.
> 
> The most important things are the saddle. The type of saddle ? How hard or soft is it ? Did you get a saddle fit? Softer is not better. There are a few LBS where you can try out a saddle first to see if it is the right one for you and they will make sure it is the right size to atart with.
> 
> ...



It's a harder one. I mean the saddle. Thanks for the answer.
On the other hand it sounds tricky that there are different types of saddles. :S


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> First thng you should do i buy padded cycling shorts, and don't wear anything underneath them


Maybe I go with buying a cycle specific shorts and I see if it helps. If not I'm afraid I should buy a new saddle..on what price can I get a proper one?


----------



## User6179 (11 Jul 2018)

I have found saddle shape the most important after you know the correct width, for me it is a flatter saddle across the sit bones, rounded feels like I am sitting on a pipe, we are all different so you need to find what shape fits you.


----------



## vickster (11 Jul 2018)

Jani said:


> Maybe I go with buying a cycle specific shorts and I see if it helps. If not I'm afraid I should buy a new saddle..on what price can I get a proper one?


Price isn't a determining factor in saddle comfort. Trial and error. You do have saddle level as a starting point, check with spirit level

What part of your anatomy is sore? Sit bones or fleshy parts?

Padded shorts a good start. I couldn't do 30lm without padding personally


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jul 2018)

Jani said:


> Maybe I go with buying a cycle specific shorts and I see if it helps. If not I'm afraid I should buy a new saddle..on what price can I get a proper one?




Good idea with the cycling shorts. Also as well as moving the saddle up and down, try moving it further back or forward. That might help. And you could try pointing the nose of the saddle higher than the back of the sadle or vice versa. Lowering the nose might take the pressure off more delicate areas.


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jul 2018)

The saddle on a hundred quid bike is frankly going to be very cheap and basic so you'll almost certainly benefit from a swap.
My best saddle was bought second hand for a fiver so its not always the most expensive.


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

vickster said:


> Price isn't a determining factor in saddle comfort. Trial and error. You do have saddle level as a starting point, check with spirit level
> 
> What part of your anatomy is sore? Sit bones or fleshy parts?
> 
> Padded shorts a good start. I couldn't do 30lm without padding personally



It's rather sit bones. Thanks


----------



## byegad (11 Jul 2018)

Buy a recumbent. So comfortable you can sleep on/in it.

Just saying.


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> The saddle on a hundred quid bike is frankly going to be very cheap and basic so you'll almost certainly benefit from a swap.
> My best saddle was bought second hand for a fiver so its not always the most expensive.


Really? That's a fair price.


----------



## Jani (11 Jul 2018)

byegad said:


> Buy a recumbent. So comfortable you can sleep on/in it.
> 
> Just saying.



Hehe
Yes. Definitely I wouldn't have butt soreness anymore due to cycling. Do you have a recumbent?


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Saddle height won't have much effect on bum soreness, if that's what's worrying you.


I don't agree with that: if you raise your saddle too far and effectively ram it up your bum, your bum will get sorer as almost your full weight grinds it into the saddle. Similarly, if it's too low, it can cause a different sort of bum pain. The ideal is for your weight to be evenly and ever-changingly shared between your legs and bum, riding the bike rather than sitting on it.



Cycleops said:


> More likely to be your saddle doesn't suit you either due to shape or its not supporting your sit bones correctly.


But I'd still agree with this bit. I suspect most saddle pain is due to wrong-shaped-for-that-rider saddles.


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Good cycling shorts are a must.


No, they're really not. There are two main schools of thought: one says you pad all your shorts and have to wear special shorts to ride far; the other says you pad your saddle correctly and then you just have to make sure you don't sit on any seams (which would be uncomfortable for most sitting) or have bulky seams (like most jeans) when riding further. Some people find padded shorts to be extremely uncomfortable, with pads retaining sweat and causing problems, pad seams in bad places chafing across things best not chafed, or sometimes simply skin-sensitivity to elastane.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2018)

A lot of people rave about....
https://www.merlincycles.com/charge...MImcib8cCX3AIVHF4ZCh1AyAk_EAkYASABEgITWvD_BwE


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jul 2018)

cyberknight said:


> A lot of people rave about....
> https://www.merlincycles.com/charge...MImcib8cCX3AIVHF4ZCh1AyAk_EAkYASABEgITWvD_BwE


I would too, and a steal at that price....


----------



## FishFright (11 Jul 2018)

cyberknight said:


> A lot of people rave about....
> https://www.merlincycles.com/charge...MImcib8cCX3AIVHF4ZCh1AyAk_EAkYASABEgITWvD_BwE



I was gutted to find out I hated the one I bought so I gave it to a friend who loved it and he now has one on all of his bikes


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jul 2018)

FishFright said:


> I was gutted to find out I hated the one I bought so I gave it to a friend who loved it and he now has one on all of his bikes


I dont get on with them, prefer a narrow flatter saddle


----------



## Alan O (11 Jul 2018)

mjr said:


> No, they're really not. There are two main schools of thought: one says you pad all your shorts and have to wear special shorts to ride far; the other says you pad your saddle correctly and then you just have to make sure you don't sit on any seams (which would be uncomfortable for most sitting) or have bulky seams (like most jeans) when riding further. Some people find padded shorts to be extremely uncomfortable, with pads retaining sweat and causing problems, pad seams in bad places chafing across things best not chafed, or sometimes simply skin-sensitivity to elastane.


Indeed. I don't wear padded shorts. I have a saddle that suits me perfectly (a Brooks Cambium C17 for me) and I wear thin Primark shorts with underwear (with seams in none of the wrong places). My longest ride this year was 105 miles, and my bum wasn't the slightest bit troubled.

Padded shorts are the answer for many people, but not all.

Update: I see the Charge Spoon has been recommended. It's a popular saddle at a very good price, and I have one on my MTB - but anything over around 40 miles on it starts to be a little uncomfortable.


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Jul 2018)

Well, I'll throw this into the mix - I've never worn cycling shorts (or any other sort of shorts) on the bike. I wear long, lightweight, shower-proof trousers made by Umbro and I've never had a problem. They're actually extremely comfortable. Just checked my notes and I've cycled 2,362 miles (3,780km) so far this year.

The comment above "Good cycling shorts are a must" seems to me to be really rather unhelpful.

As @fossyant said, cycle more (a lot more) and don't be side-tracked by "techy" suggestions. Changing the saddle on a £100 bike ? Good grief...


----------



## cyberknight (12 Jul 2018)

Always worth checling your saddle height and set back too, if its wrong i can feel uncomfy .


----------



## byegad (12 Jul 2018)

Jani said:


> Hehe
> Yes. Definitely I wouldn't have butt soreness anymore due to cycling. Do you have a recumbent?


Down to 2, a Catrike Trail and Hase Kettwiesel.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2018)

You cant go far wrong with the charge spoon as suggested.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Jul 2018)

cyberknight said:


> I dont get on with them, prefer a narrow flatter saddle
> View attachment 418921


give in - which saddle is that?


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jul 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> give in - which saddle is that?


planet x superlight team saddle aka arione clone .


----------



## nickAKA (20 Jul 2018)

Jani said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I wanted to ask you a question about butt soreness. I hadn't have problem with it before but in the last couple of weeks I feel the pain is getting worse and it's bothering me. I raised the saddle a few weeks ago because I learned it's not on the proper position since my knees bended when I stood on the paddle. It may have something to with it but if not can you give me advice what I should do to avoid butt soreness. I read a few things online about it but I'm wondering what your suggestions are.
> 
> Thanks!!



The short answer is there isn't 'one' answer. The extreme ends of the spectrum are "ride more and get used to it" or "best saddle fit possible, expensive shorts, chamois cream". I tend more toward the latter which is probably the short cut; the the only incontrovertible truth is that a poorly constructed, ill-suited saddle set at the wrong height & angle will most likely hurt your arse. Don't fall into the trap that a great big padded saddle will be the answer cos it doesn't work. Again, a charge spoon at £20 is a great place to start- try one, get the height & angle right, see if it works for you and if it doesn't, think about what the issue is exactly - too narrow or wide for your sit bones - and work from there.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2018)

We are all different,but good padded shorts a must for me,i can say the CHARGE SPOON is a good place to start with a saddle.I have one on my mountain bike and it is comfy.My road bike has a Brooks on it but that has been under my bum since 1987,i don't suppose you can wait that long to get yours to fit you.But it is a work of art and i say made in heaven.


----------



## Fauj270 (8 Sep 2018)

I've been cycling for a while now and as I've started to do longer rides I've noticed that my saddle related soreness has gotten worse. It's not specifically my ass it's the skin around my buttocks and (lack of a better word) my nuts has come away. Therefore it's been quite itchy and sensitive. Has anyone come across this before? I wash my bib shorts after every cycle. The saddle is at the right height. I'm wondering if there's something I csn do or if I should be going to a doctor at this stage as after each ride I'm quite uncomfortable for a number of days


----------



## screenman (8 Sep 2018)

Fauj270 said:


> I've been cycling for a while now and as I've started to do longer rides I've noticed that my saddle related soreness has gotten worse. It's not specifically my ass it's the skin around my buttocks and (lack of a better word) my nuts has come away. Therefore it's been quite itchy and sensitive. Has anyone come across this before? I wash my bib shorts after every cycle. The saddle is at the right height. I'm wondering if there's something I csn do or if I should be going to a doctor at this stage as after each ride I'm quite uncomfortable for a number of days[/QUOTE from
> 
> 
> What type of saddle?


----------



## Blue Hills (8 Sep 2018)

Fauj270 said:


> I've been cycling for a while now and as I've started to do longer rides I've noticed that my saddle related soreness has gotten worse. It's not specifically my ass it's the skin around my buttocks and (lack of a better word) my nuts has come away. Therefore it's been quite itchy and sensitive. Has anyone come across this before? I wash my bib shorts after every cycle. The saddle is at the right height. I'm wondering if there's something I csn do or if I should be going to a doctor at this stage as after each ride I'm quite uncomfortable for a number of days


I'd see a doc. Don't see why that should be happening.

Any problems elsewhere on your body??
Diet okay?


----------



## Always Cross (8 Sep 2018)

I ride on a charge spoon. To start off it was giving me chaffing on my bum checks. I put the saddle down and it has got better. I think the saddle being too high was making my hips rock to reach the pedal at the bottom of the stroke. Lowering the saddle stopped the hips moving and stopped the chaffing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2018)

Fauj270 said:


> I've been cycling for a while now and as I've started to do longer rides I've noticed that my saddle related soreness has gotten worse. It's not specifically my ass it's the skin around my buttocks and (lack of a better word) my nuts has come away. Therefore it's been quite itchy and sensitive. Has anyone come across this before? I wash my bib shorts after every cycle. The saddle is at the right height. I'm wondering if there's something I csn do or if I should be going to a doctor at this stage as after each ride I'm quite uncomfortable for a number of days


Maybe the nose of your saddle is too fat or too long?
Try a skinnier saddle?
Or some seam is chafing.
Don't wear underwear under the bib shorts, if you do so.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2018)

FishFright said:


> I was gutted to find out I hated the one I bought so I gave it to a friend who loved it and he now has one on all of his bikes



I can't stand them either. A classic example on why you should never buy a saddle upon another riders recommendation - unless your butt is the twin of theirs you have no way of knowing which camp you'll fall into. If I bought a Charge Spoon/Maddison Flux every time someone recommended one I'd be having my arse amputated by now to relieve the pain.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Sep 2018)

Sometimes it can be a matter of a simple adjustment. I had a saddle that very nearly did me serious physical harm. And I mean serious. I did try adjusting it mid ride but it still seemed as bad. Was near to tears at the end.

Then some very slight adjustment and it is now one of my most comfortable saddles.

I remain dubious about some of these severe cut out saddles. Some of the male ones remind me of those devices for removing tics from your flesh.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (9 Sep 2018)

Best solution!


----------



## Fauj270 (11 Sep 2018)

Its this saddle (came with the bike)

https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-toupe-sport-road-saddle-EV222244


----------



## nickAKA (12 Sep 2018)

Fauj270 said:


> Its this saddle (came with the bike)
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-toupe-sport-road-saddle-EV222244



OK - well that comes in 2 widths - if it's the wider version and the chafing is on your butt cheeks (rather than the under carriage), that may suggest it's TOO wide and you're sitting 'on top' of it; try something narrower that more suits the shape of your sit bones with more slope on the width. It's also got quite a long nose; if there's pressure on your 'nuts', again, causing chafing, try something with a shorter nose. Personally, I find those 'channels' to be a double-edged sword (really, no pun intended) and if the nose is too long you're just putting added pressure on 2 areas rather than one, where you really don't want it, so maybe try something with a flatter profile too.
I've pretty much described a charge spoon here, there's method in my madness. Another saddle that springs to mind - fizik aliante R3 but several times the price of the spoon. 
Other considerations - maybe it's a tad too high and all your weight is always on the saddle - try lowering it a few mm at a time; decent shorts & chamois cream will reduce the chafing.


----------



## mjr (14 Sep 2018)

Fauj270 said:


> Its this saddle (came with the bike)
> 
> https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-toupe-sport-road-saddle-EV222244


Don't toupés usually go on the other end of people?


----------



## nickAKA (15 Sep 2018)

mjr said:


> Don't toupés usually go on the other end of people?



Unless it's the proper noun for a man-specific Merkin


----------



## kingrollo (26 Sep 2018)

What worked for me:-

Bike fit
Funkier shorts
Chamios Cream
Brooks saddle

BTW - IMO brooks saddles aren't expensive - you can get them for about £70 - or if that is to much you can replicas for spa cycles for about half that.


----------



## Freelanderuk (26 Sep 2018)

I bought and used Chamios Cream for the first time last weekend , I was quite suprised when I squirmed it on to my hand and it was a nice white cream like moisturiser cream , I had been having visions of it been like axel grease


----------



## Edgy Dee (26 Sep 2018)

kingrollo said:


> What worked for me:-
> 
> Bike fit
> Funkier shorts
> ...


Yup pretty much agree with that summary. Just completed LEJoG in a week at an average 125 miles a day. Brooks B17 works for me, but they need a bit of breaking in. Tried a B17 Imperial Narrow but it never felt right. Ol' faithful fits me like a glove. So +1 for correct bum fit. (I also ride a Charge Spoon which is ok for up to about 60 miles.)
Shorts take some experimenting to find what works too. I got some Jolly Wear at a silly price from Amazon and I love 'em. Good (close) fit is also vital for clothing to avoid chafing. I also used copious amounts of Udderly Smooth with several applications each day. So to reiterate:
1. Bike fit/position
2. The right saddle for your bum
3. Clothing choice to avoid chafing
4. Chamois cream
Finally, it's amazing what good effect food and drink can have on a fatigued body, doh!

Oh yeah.. and miles to break in your bum!


----------



## pjd57 (27 Sep 2018)

I realised I had a lump in one buttock .
Not right in " the crease " as my GP put it today.

Noticed it last week. Note sore to sit on but just a hard lump. Bigger than a pea, smaller than a golf ball.

Made an appointment , but it's went down in size a fair bit since I made it.

GP , who cycles, had a prod at it and has decided that since it's not getting bigger, isn't hot, itchy, red etc that we'll wait and see.
I was hardly on my bike during August and first week of September, then back to daily use and it appeared.

So if it's not gone in a week I've to go back and see about antibiotics.

Meanwhile I can keep cycling.


----------

